# Long Distance Pickups



## mike67 (Oct 27, 2016)

So I have been driving for 2 weeks now. I am in an area that is new to Uber and does not have a whole lot of drivers. Sometimes demand is scarce as I will be online for an hour or more with no rides. However by far my larger complaint is long distance pickups. I was out driving the other evening and got a pickup request for over 25miles away, I declined. I picked up a young lady then the next day to take her to work and she was telling me about a ride she had gotten the week before where the driver had to come at least 20miles.

Now I don't really mind having to go that far, but there should be additional compensation. I don't know how far the ride is going to be so I could very well be driving 25miles for a $4 trip. I can understand Uber not wanting to tell us how far a trip is for fear of a driver declining when they see a 2mile trip as not worth their while. However they know where the person is going and how far away you are. To me they should automatically surge the price and tell the driver what the surge is based on how many miles away the pickup is. 
Maybe something like if it is 0-5miles, the surge rates are what they are. 5-10 they are 1.5, 10-15 they are 2.0, 15-20 2.5, 25-30 3.0. These would be on top of current surge rates. So if there is an area that is surging at 1.8 and all the drivers are busy, the next closest driver is 12 miles away it would be a 3.8 surge. The rider could then decide if they want it or want to wait on someone who is closer.

We can argue on the numbers, I don't care about that, but I think that something like this would make much more sense. I shouldn't be asked to go out on a pickup that I am going to lose money making.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's really simple, you are going to have a very hard time making money. The economics are such that you can't afford to travel more than 7-10 minutes and 2-4 miles to a ping. Furthermore, you need to be able to get pings while you are on the road to keep dead miles down. Since they aren't going to pay you to travel to the pax, you have to take care of yourself. Better to make little or no money than lose money for the week!


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

These are some really good ideas. You should submit them to Uber.


----------



## mike67 (Oct 27, 2016)

Exactly, have to turn down the rides. meanwhile no one us served by that scenario, not Uber who isn't making money and can't service their customer, not the driver who isn't making money and not the customer who can't get where they want to go.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

That idea has been a popular one here but Uber does not care. Even Taxis do not charge you for traveling to them. What we do is we manage. very few people here travel more than 10 minutes to fulfill a ping. You may want to make the trip bc your area isnt busy but the risk does not appear worth it to me.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

The only way I travel more than 10 minutes is if it is a select ping or I was going that direction in the first place.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> That idea has been a popular one here but Uber does not care. Even Taxis do not charge you for traveling to them. What we do is we manage. very few people here travel more than 10 minutes to fulfill a ping. You may want to make the trip bc your area isnt busy but the risk does not appear worth it to me.


We (cabs) sure do charge for traveling to pick someone up. Why do you think the rates are what they are? All this belly-aching over how expensive cabs are vs. Uber is so the driver didn't lose money by accepting an order 5....10 miles away.

Uber "partners" got suckered into $1 a mile rates and bragged about how cheap they were. Then they complained about tips. And if they're not complaining about tips, they're bragging about how the do "surge only."

If Uber drivers were paid a proper rate you could afford to make these trips ghat are 5 or 10 miles away.

I laugh everytime I see an Uber or Lyft sticker in the window knowing these guys are fighting over the same piece of pie for slave wages.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> We (cabs) sure do charge for traveling to pick someone up. Why do you think the rates are what they are? All this belly-aching over how expensive cabs are vs. Uber is so the driver didn't lose money by accepting an order 5....10 miles away.
> 
> Uber "partners" got suckered into $1 a mile rates and bragged about how cheap they were. Then they complained about tips. And if they're not complaining about tips, they're bragging about how the do "surge only."
> 
> ...


Another guy butt hurt Uber drivers are undercutting your wages huh?


----------



## Rickrocks911 (Oct 31, 2016)

Uber thinks they have solved the problem but they only made it worse. 
The main problem I am having is the recent changes to the driver app that reroute you to a closer rider. This weekend I was dispatched to pick up Riders with longer pickup times (15-25 minutes)than ever before. I often use navigation app to get there. Upon reaching my destination I close my navigation app only to find, I have been reassigned to a rider closer to my original location. I Have to turn around Drive 15 to 25 minutes again to reach the reassigned rider. This happened at least three times this last weekend .


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Rickrocks911 said:


> Uber thinks they have solved the problem but they only made it worse.
> The main problem I am having is the recent changes to the driver app that reroute you to a closer rider. This weekend I was dispatched to pick up Riders with longer pickup times (15-25 minutes)than ever before. I often use navigation app to get there. Upon reaching my destination I close my navigation app only to find, I have been reassigned to a rider closer to my original location. I Have to turn around Drive 15 to 25 minutes again to reach the reassigned rider. This happened at least three times this last weekend .


Don't take those long rides. What happened is someone closer freed up and they got that rider. They would have gotten that rider anyway


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

I often take fares that are more than ten minutes away. Where I drive, I can't be fussy. But I know on a weekend night most of them are going into Portland to the bars, so if I'm going out six or seven miles I'll be coming back that way, too.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

But I do see the dilemma in driving that far for a short trip. Luckily, when I have gone out of my way, it's usually a good fare. I did get pinged once and accepted it, then canceled when I realized the person was out in an Island that only had ferry service to it. WTF. Yeah, let me drive over the water to get you.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Here's the way I see it...
If Uber would only send me long distance requests which were for nice long rides and / or good surge amounts, I'd do longer PU's, but I have come to a point where if the PU is longer than 10 minutes, and has no surge, I wont take it. If it has a decent surge.. like 1.8 or better, I might go 12 or 14 minutes. For me to take one more than 20 minutes, it would have to be a surge of like 3.5 or higher, and I have NEVER had that happen....

But the requests that really get me, are when I'm in the middle of a nice fat surge, of like 3.0 or better, and then get a request for like 20 minutes, with zero surge ! Come on Uber ! Do they think i'm freaking [email protected] ?!?!

The thing that kills me, is that, okay, "We" don't know where the pax is going.... but Uber does ! So why do they want us to LOSE money ??? How does this help Uber in the long run, when we finally say FU Uber, I'm not taking long runs anymore (like I have) ?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Someone might have already mentioned this idea but another option is instead of charging the passenger more Uber could just give their normal commission to the driver. So if the driver goes more than 5 miles the commission is 20% (versus the normal for most 25%). If over 10 miles then the commission is 10%. If over 15 miles then Uber's commission is 0% and the driver gets it all minus the old safe ride fee or whatever they call it now. This would be for all rides that far away whether they are short trips or not. That way it would even out. Uber would still win because it would mean drivers would be more willing to go a longer distance to grab a trip.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Someone might have already mentioned this idea but another option is instead of charging the passenger more Uber could just give their normal commission to the driver. So if the driver goes more than 5 miles the commission is 20% (versus the normal for most 25%). If over 10 miles then the commission is 10%. If over 15 miles then Uber's commission is 0% and the driver gets it all minus the old safe ride fee or whatever they call it now. This would be for all rides that far away whether they are short trips or not. That way it would even out. Uber would still win because it would mean drivers would be more willing to go a longer distance to grab a trip.


Only problem I can see with this is Uber can't do math. 15 miles away would some how only be 9 miles and 9 miles would be 2 miles.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Since Uber is playing with opting in for up front fares in some markets, where you pay a flat rate to Uber and they don't take a cut, then why don't they just cap it and say ok we'll take our cut but only up to $150. After that drivers keep 100% after the booking fee. I'd like that, but they wouldn't. 

Of course paying them up front before you drive, oh heck no. They can take their cut capped off in this situation.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Here's the way I see it...
> If Uber would only send me long distance requests which were for nice long rides and / or good surge amounts, I'd do longer PU's, but I have come to a point where if the PU is longer than 10 minutes, and has no surge, I wont take it. If it has a decent surge.. like 1.8 or better, I might go 12 or 14 minutes. For me to take one more than 20 minutes, it would have to be a surge of like 3.5 or higher, and I have NEVER had that happen....
> 
> But the requests that really get me, are when I'm in the middle of a nice fat surge, of like 3.0 or better, and then get a request for like 20 minutes, with zero surge ! Come on Uber ! Do they think i'm freaking [email protected] ?!?!
> ...


It hurts them because I get kicked off for 2 minutes for not accepting long distance requests. someone else takes them i guess. takes more available drivers off the road with no pax


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

If you take a taxi out to no mans land you get charged for the miles the taxi has to travel to get back to the area he is in. That's why people rarely take long trips with cabs unless its to the airport which is 50 dollars flat to jfk. Uber could do something like that. Especially trips that take you to some forest in south jersey 50 miles from nyc which is where the mobey is.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I get those requests often. I defeat that by accepting the request, calling the rider before I start moving or in route and making sure the rider needs a ride equal to or greater than the time it takes to pick them up. If not, I cancel. I don't drive for those perks Uber gives often, they defeat the purpose of being your own boss in my opinion .


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

They should make the minimum fare 25 bucks for those long distance pickups.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Won't happen keep praying and hoping but it won't change......


Wardell Curry said:


> If you take a taxi out to no mans land you get charged for the miles the taxi has to travel to get back to the area he is in.


Maybe where you live but not in my neck of the woods......but then again I get $2 a mile PLUS I have $3 when I start


----------



## Pipoy (Oct 12, 2016)

I go 3.5miles to pickup pax. Unless its surging on a x2.5 or more Ill go 5miles for a pickup but I make sure I call the pax first and inform them of my ETA.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Another guy butt hurt Uber drivers are undercutting your wages huh?


Uber "partners" are NOT cutting cab drivers wages, it's Uber itself that is cutting the cab drivers wages.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

For every pick up Uber should calculate two fares:

Fare 1. Request-to-pick-up fare: From the point we accept a request, and until we arrive to pick up location, calculate an imaginary trip fare and save it somewhere.

Fare 2. Pick-up-to-drop-off fare: uber already calculates this and it is the basis for what we get paid.

If ((fare 1) is greater than (fare 2) )
then {pay driver (fare 1)}
Else {pay driver (fare2)}

My acceptance rate will be 100% if Uber implements this.

UPDATE: change the name of Fare 1 to "minimum earning potential". This will mean that, for every trip, minimum earning potential should be the time and distance calculated to pick up pax. To support the gap that might result from paying the driver more than the actual trip cost, riders should be charged a certain percentage for "universal service" fee. Similar to telephone and utility companies. To guarantee service availability, a surcharge should be added to the product cost and the driver should be compensated all the time to make sure unpaid miles are less than or very clise to paid miles.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

What burns my AZZ is that after picking up a PAX, and it takes 10 minutes for her to load her luggage, along with her dog she wants me to hold, (I'm disabled, and can't lift heavy luggage in and out of the trunk), then doping her off to a different hotel, it takes her 25 minutes to check in and unload, I get NOTHING extra for the wait time.


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

mike67 said:


> So I have been driving for 2 weeks now. I am in an area that is new to Uber and does not have a whole lot of drivers. Sometimes demand is scarce as I will be online for an hour or more with no rides. However by far my larger complaint is long distance pickups. I was out driving the other evening and got a pickup request for over 25miles away, I declined. I picked up a young lady then the next day to take her to work and she was telling me about a ride she had gotten the week before where the driver had to come at least 20miles.
> 
> Now I don't really mind having to go that far, but there should be additional compensation. I don't know how far the ride is going to be so I could very well be driving 25miles for a $4 trip. I can understand Uber not wanting to tell us how far a trip is for fear of a driver declining when they see a 2mile trip as not worth their while. However they know where the person is going and how far away you are. To me they should automatically surge the price and tell the driver what the surge is based on how many miles away the pickup is.
> Maybe something like if it is 0-5miles, the surge rates are what they are. 5-10 they are 1.5, 10-15 they are 2.0, 15-20 2.5, 25-30 3.0. These would be on top of current surge rates. So if there is an area that is surging at 1.8 and all the drivers are busy, the next closest driver is 12 miles away it would be a 3.8 surge. The rider could then decide if they want it or want to wait on someone who is closer.
> ...


I agree. If you need me to drive more than 5 miles, for example, in the Denver metro area, supply and demand are out of balance in that area and it should be a surge. You're right, we could argue the numbers, but the principle is still the same.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Was on my way to watch, Miami vs NY, yesterday. Almost there and got a ping. The ping was 19 miles (one way) away and 23 minutes (one way) away driving time. Arrived at the address, no one came out for a few minutes. Went to the door, to ask about the rider, and "claimed" that no one called for a ride... "RIGHT!" Then looked on my Waybill, same name, same address as the drop off location, but a different address for the pick-up. Got paid well   Customer charged $5.00, and I made the standard $3.75. All that for driving 38 miles and wasting 43+ minutes. What a 4th quarter it was... Miami 27 NY 23


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd like to see the min amount go up if your rider is more than 10 minutes and or 5 miles away I don't mind driving far for a longer trip but I don't like getting pulled out of a high demanded area to a low demanded area just to drive some one around the block it cost me more than I earn. Also it would be nice if I could draw an outline of how far I'm willing to go eather to pick up or drop off some days my teen is home alone and I like to stay around town not get dragged an hour away


----------



## Msb0120 (Nov 7, 2016)

I've been doing Uber for about a month in Los Angeles. It's pretty common to get distant locations with about a 20 mile drive.

Yesterday I got a request for a 75 mile drive one trip. Of course, how Uber works, you don't know the destination until you pick the person up. At that point what are you supposed to do? I can't just kick them out. 

I did the drive and only received 52 dollars. Just getting back to Los Angeles took an hour an a half. Uber will not compensate for any of the drive back. They either need to set up location restrictions, allow a driver to view the destination prior to accepting, or compensate the driver to get back to their county.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Msb0120 said:


> Uber will not compensate for any of the drive back. They either need to set up location restrictions, allow a driver to view the destination prior to accepting, or compensate the driver to get back to their county.


And yet in the pax app info they tell the pax that they may charge for the return trip if the driver is out of their area. Sounds shady to me.


----------



## Msb0120 (Nov 7, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> And yet in the pax app info they tell the pax that they may charge for the return trip if the driver is out of their area. Sounds shady to me.


What is the PAX app info? I've never heard of this.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Under help on the pax app. See here


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Msb0120 said:


> or compensate the driver to get back to their county.


Do they let you guys use the destination filter? that cuts my dead miles from the airport.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> That idea has been a popular one here but Uber does not care. Even Taxis do not charge you for traveling to them. What we do is we manage. very few people here travel more than 10 minutes to fulfill a ping. You may want to make the trip bc your area isnt busy but the risk does not appear worth it to me.


Since when to taxis not charge for pickups? When you get in and the meter already reads $15 do you think that automagically goes away?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> Since when to taxis not charge for pickups? When you get in and the meter already reads $15 do you think that automagically goes away?


Depends on where you get picked up and if it is a street hail


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Under help on the pax app. See here


That's BS! Do you have any idea how many times a PAX has been sitting IN or around my vehicle, request a ride, and finds ANOTHER driver? It will happen MORE often than you think.


----------



## Msb0120 (Nov 7, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Do they let you guys use the destination filter? that cuts my dead miles from the airport.


No there is not a destination filter. You don't know the destination until you pick up the person. If you decline the ride Uber takes notice and could cancel your account.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Msb0120 said:


> No there is not a destination filter. You don't know the destination until you pick up the person. If you decline the ride Uber takes notice and could cancel your account.


Thats not what a destination filter is. The destination filter only gives you trips headed in the direction of the address you set. Apparently your location doesnt have it.


----------



## Msb0120 (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh yes it does. But you can only use it twice a day and promotions (such as hitting a goal of driving a certain amount of passangers) does not apply when you use this.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

mike67 said:


> So I have been driving for 2 weeks now. I am in an area that is new to Uber and does not have a whole lot of drivers. Sometimes demand is scarce as I will be online for an hour or more with no rides. However by far my larger complaint is long distance pickups. I was out driving the other evening and got a pickup request for over 25miles away, I declined. I picked up a young lady then the next day to take her to work and she was telling me about a ride she had gotten the week before where the driver had to come at least 20miles.
> 
> Now I don't really mind having to go that far, but there should be additional compensation. I don't know how far the ride is going to be so I could very well be driving 25miles for a $4 trip. I can understand Uber not wanting to tell us how far a trip is for fear of a driver declining when they see a 2mile trip as not worth their while. However they know where the person is going and how far away you are. To me they should automatically surge the price and tell the driver what the surge is based on how many miles away the pickup is.
> Maybe something like if it is 0-5miles, the surge rates are what they are. 5-10 they are 1.5, 10-15 they are 2.0, 15-20 2.5, 25-30 3.0. These would be on top of current surge rates. So if there is an area that is surging at 1.8 and all the drivers are busy, the next closest driver is 12 miles away it would be a 3.8 surge. The rider could then decide if they want it or want to wait on someone who is closer.
> ...


Or they can simply raise the min. amount to $10. For $10/min ride at current base rates, I would travel a good 20 minutes without thinking twice. Heck, I used to have a 100% acceptance rate when the min. payout was a little over $5 at $1.60/mile and 20 minute pickups were the norm. Did I forget to mention the cancellation fee was $5?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Thats not what a destination filter is. The destination filter only gives you trips headed in the direction of the address you set. Apparently your location doesnt have it.


The destination filter works best in the suburbs here. What pisses me off is when I get a 1 mile request "in the direction" of. Then it "times out".


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

This morning I had one that was 19 minutes away heading toward my house so I figured why not it was slow. I got less than a half mile and they swapped the trip. Same direction and only 4 minutes away. Ended up being a $20 fare.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Medical Center Ave? In a town that sounds like syphilis? No thank you.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Trebor said:


> For $10/min ride at current base rates, I would travel a good 20 minutes without thinking twice.


They already have that. It's called Select. I drive further for those Select pings every time I get one.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

zordac said:


> They already have that. It's called Select. I drive further for those Select pings every time I get one.


I know. I do select as well, but if X raised to $10, then select should raise to $15, and so on.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Trebor said:


> I know. I do select as well, but if X raised to $10, then select should raise to $15, and so on.


I do select and still won't go more than 4 miles or 12 minutes (at the outside during really slow times) to get a pax. Anything more than that and you are increasing your costs to the point where you can't make a decent living.

For a regular X ping, the rare times I do them, it's 2 miles or 7 minutes. As an IC, that's my acceptance policy, any more than that and I'm getting pimped out by someone who doesn't care if I make money or not.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I do select and still won't go more than 4 miles or 12 minutes (at the outside during really slow times) to get a pax. Anything more than that and you are increasing your costs to the point where you can't make a decent living.
> 
> For a regular X ping, the rare times I do them, it's 2 miles or 7 minutes. As an IC, that's my acceptance policy, any more than that and I'm getting pimped out by someone who doesn't care if I make money or not.


Depends on your city layout I suppose. 2 miles is pretty close. From our airport lot to the closest terminal, it is about 2.9 miles. The only way your traveling less than 2 miles for each pickup in our city is if your in the "inner loop" which means you are doing 2 mile rides.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Depends on your city layout I suppose. 2 miles is pretty close. From our airport lot to the closest terminal, it is about 2.9 miles. The only way your traveling less than 2 miles for each pickup in our city is if your in the "inner loop" which means you are doing 2 mile rides.


I hear you. I stay away from the airport on X because it's just as likely to take me away 15 miles away frm home as back towards it and the fare only ends up being $9 or 10. In Raleigh a lot of our rides are ferrying people to downtown or back. Average trip is probably 5 or 6 miles. I'm always pushing to keep my paid miles over 50% of total miles driven, on a good day I'm around 65% which means I'm making decent money.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I hear you. I stay away from the airport on X because it's just as likely to take me away 15 miles away frm home as back towards it and the fare only ends up being $9 or 10. In Raleigh a lot of our rides are ferrying people to downtown or back. Average trip is probably 5 or 6 miles. I'm always pushing to keep my paid miles over 50% of total miles driven, on a good day I'm around 65% which means I'm making decent money.


Our downtown is about 20 miles away from our major airport. Most rides from the airport fall within 20-30 miles. 40 miles and above happen quite a lot. The dead miles suck, and I should stay in downtown for 2-3 mile rides. But I ask myself... why would I do 10 rides when I could do 1 from the airport?

The trick is reducing your dead miles. You are right about that. If my city only had 5 or 6 mile rides and no surge, I would not do Uber.

I make myself feel better about dead miles by reminding myself that they are tax deductible. I do pick up rides along the way, with the hope it takes me to the airport. I have canceled on riders that are outside, do not see me yet and do not have any luggage at all. Typically I accept only residential/hotel rides. If I decide to wait for a ride in area without heading back, its likely before 6pm which I hardly work, so I am usually dead mileing to the airport. I know, I put way too many dead miles, but whatever. At least I can relax and watch some movies while waiting and eat my food in piece if I am hungry. If the airport is longer than 30-45 minutes, I'll just go home and try again later. (airport is on my way home)


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

mike67 said:


> So I have been driving for 2 weeks now. I am in an area that is new to Uber and does not have a whole lot of drivers. Sometimes demand is scarce as I will be online for an hour or more with no rides. However by far my larger complaint is long distance pickups. I was out driving the other evening and got a pickup request for over 25miles away, I declined. I picked up a young lady then the next day to take her to work and she was telling me about a ride she had gotten the week before where the driver had to come at least 20miles.
> 
> Now I don't really mind having to go that far, but there should be additional compensation. I don't know how far the ride is going to be so I could very well be driving 25miles for a $4 trip. I can understand Uber not wanting to tell us how far a trip is for fear of a driver declining when they see a 2mile trip as not worth their while. However they know where the person is going and how far away you are. To me they should automatically surge the price and tell the driver what the surge is based on how many miles away the pickup is.
> Maybe something like if it is 0-5miles, the surge rates are what they are. 5-10 they are 1.5, 10-15 they are 2.0, 15-20 2.5, 25-30 3.0. These would be on top of current surge rates. So if there is an area that is surging at 1.8 and all the drivers are busy, the next closest driver is 12 miles away it would be a 3.8 surge. The rider could then decide if they want it or want to wait on someone who is closer.
> ...


So don't take the ride! Ignore it or click no thanks. Accepting trips is different than canceling. Don't be canceling a lot though


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> We (cabs) sure do charge for traveling to pick someone up. Why do you think the rates are what they are? All this belly-aching over how expensive cabs are vs. Uber is so the driver didn't lose money by accepting an order 5....10 miles away.
> 
> Uber "partners" got suckered into $1 a mile rates and bragged about how cheap they were. Then they complained about tips. And if they're not complaining about tips, they're bragging about how the do "surge only."
> 
> ...


$1 miles? I *wish* I earned $1 per mile.

My life.....


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> $1 miles? I *wish* I earned $1 per mile.
> 
> My life.....


Our x-rates are $.69/mile. Last time I drove was the Wednesday before thanksgiving. I think I did one other shift all of Oct/Nov. I've basically stopped. Uber was interesting for a while, but as long as i have anything--anything at all to do--it's a waste of my time. Too many people in my area are perfectly happy to gross $11-14/hour, for a take-home of $10/hour or less after all their costs (most are also too stupid to realize gas is just one cost). I don't anticipate uber getting more lucrative in this market, so I'm close to checking out.

For me Uber makes me a fraction of my regular job's pay, it's the riskiest way I make money (driving strangers around + constant odds of an accident while on the road), and it's the only job in which I can't anticipate what the next hour will look like (who knows who I'm getting).


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Do you know....

I had a long pickup...

And didn't get anything...

When I emailed support...

Their answer was that I am XL...

and therefore not qualified...

Apparently only X gets the long pickup...

Oh well...8>)

Rakos


----------

